# Forum Home Renovation Paving  My first paving effort

## wilso

Hi All, 
I've been lurking on these forums off and on for a few months learning as much as I can, it's a great resource thats for sure.
Anyway over a year ago I put up a retaining wall and more recently I put up a 9m x 6.5m shed in my backyard and had roughly 55sq meters of yard infront of the shed that I wanted to pave. 
Before paving: 
After paving:   
This was my first ever paving attempt and I'm please that my levels and falls are 99% spot on  :Biggrin: 
I'm still yet to to do the edges but will be taking tomorrow off work, hiring a brick saw and finishing it off.
I have also since swapped out the darker coloured pavers (in the middle) as I have plenty of the lighter coloured ones. 
Thoughts, comments?

----------


## denaria

Beautiful job, not just the paving but the whole scene. How thick are the pavers? Do I see that you'll be driving over them? I guess knowing I'd be driving over mine with a backhoe explains why I laid 3.5 inch interlocks.  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks great. Well done. Welcome to the forums!

----------


## wilso

> Beautiful job, not just the paving but the whole scene. How thick are the pavers? Do I see that you'll be driving over them? I guess knowing I'd be driving over mine with a backhoe explains why I laid 3.5 inch interlocks.

  Thanks !!
Pavers are 40mm thick and won't be driven on, the roller door in the pic is into the workshop area (or for the trailer), to the left of that roller door is a double door for our cars.

----------


## denaria

ahhh great. gawd it's so clean and tidy, if mine reached that stage of spruced up I'd have to sell it.

----------


## shauck

Beautiful. Love it, it's so neat.

----------


## wilso

Update from today... 
Hired the brick saw and finished all the edges. 
You can also see the 3mm tile spacers in all the gaps so its more uniform. 
Now just need another free day to fill gaps with pavelok and wacker packer once over.     
So happy the way its turned out  :Biggrin:

----------


## denaria

Stunning!  (btw if I visited and tilted a painting on the wall slightly would you hasten to straighten it immediately?)

----------


## Draffa

Beautiful work!

----------


## wilso

> Stunning!  (btw if I visited and tilted a painting on the wall slightly would you hasten to straighten it immediately?)

  Hahaha, I probably wouldn't straight away  :Biggrin:

----------


## denaria

oh good, just a naturally neat person, not obsessive/compulsive   :Smilie:

----------


## Middoes

Great Job...

----------


## raul07

nice work!
what size pavers did you use and was the base concrete or compacted road base?

----------


## wilso

> nice work!
> what size pavers did you use and was the base concrete or compacted road base?

  Pavers were from the Adbri Quadro range and are 400x400x40mm in size. Colour was charcoal. The base I used was a compacted road base and then roughly 20-30mm of crusher dust. 
I'll be putting some pavelok sand in the gaps tonight and then wacking down.

----------


## raul07

cheers mate

----------


## denaria

Good colour choice, wilso, friends of mine laid black alternating with white crushed rock, cute chequerboard til come time to walk barefoot then choice of dancing on hot coals or slashed by shards.

----------


## wilso

> Good colour choice, wilso, friends of mine laid black alternating with white crushed rock, cute chequerboard til come time to walk barefoot then choice of dancing on hot coals or slashed by shards.

  Hehe, sounds like it was a good idea at the time! 
I'll get some fresh pics up of the finished area soon. The sand I used was from Bunnings, Pave Set, came in a 30kg bag. Similiar stuff to pavelok where it turns to a semi-hard gel once wet. Seems to work ok...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow nice work for a first attempt at paving! 
I've been paving for years and I'm still chasing that 99% perfection  :Wink:       :Biggrin:

----------


## wilso

Sorry all for the delay but here it in the completed stage...

----------

